# Help!! Vinyl cutter came in and Things are NOT working out for me...Help Please!!



## thehissy (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought a Vinylexpress R Series 19" Vinyl Cutter. It came with VE Lxi Apprentice software. I can cut text out, but no graphics. Every Time I try to cut am image an error message pops up saying...No Cuttable Object with Current Setting. 

It is driving me to tears!!!

I saw something about using Coral to trace images, but I honestly can not afford to pay $400 for Coral..

I am sooooo thankful for this forum & the great people willing to help!!


----------



## 757 Grafix (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you vectorizing the image or just copying it and pasting?


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

You can only cut vector images and not all vector images are "cutter ready" or "cutter friendly".


----------



## thehissy (Jan 1, 2011)

Well...I think I am WAY over my head! lol! Because I have no clue what vectorizing the image is. I just click on open and click on any image. Is there a way to vectoriz the images I am wanting to cut? Is there a program?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Inkscape is free but there is quite a learning curve....


----------



## 757 Grafix (Jan 10, 2011)

inkscape is probably your best bet if your on a budget, paste the image in inkscape, click path, trace bitmap, and you can mess with it in there.... It gets harder to do with multiple colors


----------



## thehissy (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Cody!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as stated...you cannot cut any image unless it is vector and has clean cut lines. Here is a link to a very good explanation of vector and bitmaps (jpg, bmp, png, etc)
An explanation of Raster vs Vector - Graphic Design Forum


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

There are also websites that convert images to cutable vector art. Some are free and some you pay for. I would do some searching on this.

You should contact where you purchased the cutter from or look at the help file and see if the software you have does this.


----------



## Booka (Jan 12, 2011)

Soapbox time ( a little bit) 
First there are several quick sources to get a handle on Inkscape, they have a Wiki and forums that have a large collective of questions answered, and some guys have built some tutorials at inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com

Now here is the political rant of sorts... Inkscape is free to download and use, but it still takes time and effort and money to make... Like all open source software the developers have chosen to not to require a payment, but if you use the software and make money off of it you should give something back. I am not saying pay 600 dollars, but if it is saving you hundreds donate a percentage of that back so they will continue to improve, and develop this package. I have seen many posts in these forums that state it is Free, and that is not the case, it is put out there and they allow you to place your own value to it. If they took it out of the free realm, would that impact you? 

That is my rant, back to your regularly scheduled forums..


----------



## morgeaux (Aug 20, 2010)

You can also source vector images from iStockPhoto, Shutterstock and the like. You'll spend some money, but they're your best bet if you are just trying to play with your equipment for now. Once you get serious you're going to need software.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Hissy send me an email to R & R PRINTING & MAILING
I HAVE A COPY OF COREL DRAW 12 U CAN HAVE. I AGREE IF YOU DONT HAVE TO SPEND IT THATS COO.
BUT AFTER YOU ARE DONE WITH IT SEE IF ANY ONE ELSE ON HERE CAN USE IT.


THANKS

ROB


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

Booka said:


> Soapbox time ( a little bit)
> First there are several quick sources to get a handle on Inkscape, they have a Wiki and forums that have a large collective of questions answered, and some guys have built some tutorials at inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com
> 
> Now here is the political rant of sorts... Inkscape is free to download and use, but it still takes time and effort and money to make... Like all open source software the developers have chosen to not to require a payment, but if you use the software and make money off of it you should give something back. I am not saying pay 600 dollars, but if it is saving you hundreds donate a percentage of that back so they will continue to improve, and develop this package. I have seen many posts in these forums that state it is Free, and that is not the case, it is put out there and they allow you to place your own value to it. If they took it out of the free realm, would that impact you?
> ...


Inkscape, within itself, relies on many different libraries..GTK+ and glib to name a few....may as well donate to ALL then eh?

./end_rant


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Why is it when someone ask for help the post seem to go in a different direction.
Its great about inkscape. But as i read the very first opening. I need help and i am on a budget.
And than someone if offering something to help that person. That is the answer. The person is looking for. 
I agree you should help pay a little something but that has nothing to do with the needs of the individual.

So says theprinter


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

thehissy said:


> I saw something about using Coral to trace images, but I honestly can not afford to pay $400 for Coral..
> 
> I am sooooo thankful for this forum & the great people willing to help!!


You don't have to pay $400 for Corel Draw if you can get by with an older version instead of the latest. Back when Corel Draw 11 was just hitting the streets I found Corel 9 on Ebay for much less than a brand new version of 11. You do have to check who you are buying from.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey mtnview
read the post it says for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

so say theprinter


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

MRPRINTER said:


> Hello Hissy send me an email to R & R PRINTING & MAILING
> I HAVE A COPY OF COREL DRAW 12 U CAN HAVE. I AGREE IF YOU DONT HAVE TO SPEND IT THATS COO.
> BUT AFTER YOU ARE DONE WITH IT SEE IF ANY ONE ELSE ON HERE CAN USE IT.
> 
> ...


 
Rob,, you are very kind to do this,, you my friend are paying it forward, and that is what it is all about,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many of us on here with corel,,, that will help you when you get robs program...

Start one step at a time.. If you send me your email, in a pm,, i will also send you some vector files of mine so you can see what cutting is like,,,,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey sjidohair
i jave been in the printing business since 1983, and it it were not for vendors and other people extending their hand to me, i don't know where i be. I have been in heat set for 5 months and i really like it. And i seem to be on this web site looking for answers but also looking for people who need help. So if you can help someone do it, i never ask for anything in return. And i think it is really simple treat people with respect and always try to extend your hand to thoses who need it.

So says theprinter


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally agree,, 

Great job,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

MRPRINTER said:


> Hey mtnview
> read the post it says for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> so say theprinter


I believe the post I was responding too was hissy's first post which states they didn't want to spend $400 and I didn't see anywhere in the post that said they wouldn't be willing to pay something for a program. I was offering an alternative to paying top dollar for the latest and greatest version. If someone has a free copy then they certainly can take it. Without that option some ppl just starting out are under the impression they have to get the latest and costliest version of graphics software.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so impressed with the both of you.

Thank you for helping others.


----------



## kwilliams (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, thehissy. I'm new to t shirt forum and I was reading your problem on your r19 series cutter. In order to see your vector drawing at the "cut/plot" screen, you must first save your vector image in either "eps" or "ai" format on your vector software -I guarantee you will see your image on the cut plot screen. (inkscape is a free vector program and you can save your drawings in "eps" format)

I hope this helps if you have not found the solution yet.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> In order to see your vector drawing at the "cut/plot" screen, you must first save your vector image in either "eps" or "ai" format


The OP's (who has not posted here since Jan 12th) problem is that they did not know the difference between a bitmap and a vector. They were trying to cut a bitmap and becoming frustrated with the "no cuttable boject" message... It was true... there was no cuttable object. 

As they have not been back for 4 months I am sure that they have moved on to other things.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

it is very nice of someone to offer you a copy of some software they don't use anymore BUT isn't it illegal? isn't it the same as downloading free music or buying a dubbed/bootleg dvd? aren't there some type of copyright laws involved? i've got old copies of illy and photoshop sitting in my files but it doesn't mean i can just give it away, right? i mean i'm not trying to be negative here, i really would like to know the answer.

so asks the dolt.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Early versions of Corel draw, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 I have used for vectors and can be picked up new cheaply on Ebay Inkscape is good to and free. I prefer Corel 9 and that is the version I still use
Greg


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had good luck with Vector Magic Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online

It's fairly cheap on a monthly basis.


----------

